# What is a REAL girls blue Schwinn phantom worth?



## poolboy1

All original paint and chrome, USA typhoon ww, Front drum brake, Killer original seat. Very rare girls bike.


----------



## Bluebird55

*Blue Phantom*



poolboy1 said:


> View attachment 29221View attachment 29222View attachment 29223View attachment 29224View attachment 29225
> 
> All original paint and chrome, USA typhoon ww, Front drum brake, Killer original seat. Very rare girls bike.




Are you selling it? Call me 917-498-4840 thanks


----------



## Freqman1

Is this bike original paint or restored? If original, I am also interested. v/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1

Thanks for all the response and pm... As i stated under the pictures...... This bike is all original! Chrome and paint! This bike is very nice! If my wife does not like it and want to ride it i might let this one go. Please LMK what it is worth to you...... I have NO idea what this one is worth????


----------



## ridingtoy

It's worth much more than the funds I have available right now! She is one beautiful original bicycle. Whoever buys it from you, if you do sell, is one fortunate bike collector with a prize like that added to their collection. Wowee!!! 

Dave


----------



## poolboy1

Come on all you schwinn guys! What are the numbers on this rare bike?


----------



## PCHiggin

*E-Bay For A True Value....*

.....I know you might not want to sell,but anybody here is going to tell you what it's worth to them and not what the market bears.I'd wait 'till after Christmas to even ask about value.Bike prices are very low right now and a girls bike, rare or not  is just always worth a lot less than a boys. I've been selling a beautiful '57 or '58 girls Hornet @ $200.00 for months and get nothing but tire kicker jerks wasting my time.You're bike is worth more but how much,who knows? It doesn't have a locking fork or a leather seat,girls bikes didn't come equipped that way.Try $600.00 and see what happens. My $.02


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

PCHiggin said:


> .....I know you might not want to sell,but anybody here is going to tell you what it's worth to them and not what the market bears.I'd wait 'till after Christmas to even ask about value.Bike prices are very low right now and a girls bike, rare or not  is just always worth a lot less than a boys. I've been selling a beautiful '57 or '58 girls Hornet @ $200.00 for months and get nothing but tire kicker jerks wasting my time.You're bike is worth more but how much,who knows? It doesn't have a locking fork or a leather seat,girls bikes didn't come equipped that way.Try $600.00 and see what happens. My $.02




Ha HA I am not even a post war Schwinn guy and even I would pay double that!


----------



## poolboy1

I think their might be maybe under 10 of these bikes left in blue .. I have had a few offers over a few thousand.


----------



## hzqw2l

*Few Thousand?*



poolboy1 said:


> I think their might be maybe under 10 of these bikes left in blue .. I have had a few offers over a few thousand.




So you're asking for a value from the Schwinn guys but you have offers over a few thousand?

I saw one in the C6-7 range at the Spring Memory Lane swap.  I think he was asking $2300. and I think he hauled it home.

They pop up once in a while on Ebay but I've never seen one hit the reserve so what it's worth is what you can get.

If you were talking about a verifiable Blue Boys Phantom, you might get more action in the 1000+ range.


----------



## poolboy1

LOL! What i have been told this bike.. Again is very rare! The Schwinn guys so far are off of what the bike is worth and i feel low balling it. Just in some phone calls and pms those where the figures. It is not like i came up with those figures of over two thousand. I'm just feeling out of what you guys thought from the Schwinn forum on The Cabe. My wife should make up her mind in the next few days.


----------



## slick

WOW! Nice score man. I'd love to have it but... Anyway, the last one i saw on ebay which wasn't as clean as yours sold for around $600 a few months back. I would say $1200 ish??


----------



## poolboy1

Lets see here Real USA typhoon ww in almost new condition, Front drum with script handle. Original seat in great shape, Paint chrome and decals in great shape, Rare correct pedals, now the fact that the bike was made one year for Christmas, Red and green ones have nothing on this one! These prices are for and red and green one not a blue one. Some of these prices i could sell the tires and brake for! Thanks guys for your comments,, Just trying to get some information...


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn

The boy's were one year only.  They made the blue girl's for several years = less rare.  I'd say $1500 tops....


----------



## hzqw2l

*Lowball?*



poolboy1 said:


> Lets see here Real USA typhoon ww in almost new condition, Front drum with script handle. Original seat in great shape, Paint chrome and decals in great shape, Rare correct pedals, now the fact that the bike was made one year for Christmas, Red and green ones have nothing on this one! These prices are for and red and green one not a blue one. Some of these prices i could sell the tires and brake for! Thanks guys for your comments,, Just trying to get some information...




I collect Early Post war Schwinn bikes and agree that it's an awesome Bike that you own.

It's a nice RARE bike.

Problem is that rarity doesn't always equal value.  

If you sum the parts mentioned above you could easily have $1200-$1500.

If you want more for it, Ask more for it and see if you get some hits.

Good luck.


----------



## poolboy1

hzqw2l said:


> I collect Early Post war Schwinn bikes and agree that it's an awesome Bike that you own.
> 
> It's a nice RARE bike.
> 
> Problem is that rarity doesn't always equal value.
> 
> If you sum the parts mentioned above you could easily have $1200-$1500.
> 
> If you want more for it, Ask more for it and see if you get some hits.
> 
> Good luck.




Again just wanted some numbers... Just incase i want to sell. Parts wise if i parted out would be around $1600-$1700.... for the record i would never part out. I hope to know whats up in the next few days with my wife.   

Thank you.


----------



## PCHiggin

*Now's Your Chance....*



prewarbikes4sale said:


> Ha HA I am not even a post war Schwinn guy and even I would pay double that!




Sounds like you guys are on the same page.

Pat


----------



## poolboy1

Ignaz Schwinn said:


> The boy's were one year only.  They made the blue girl's for several years = less rare.  I'd say $1500 tops....




Well..... I have been told you are way off,

There where NO BLUE boys Phantom ever made for production.

There where 300 girls blue phantoms bikes made for 1955 made mainly for Christmas. 

There is a urban legend there was only one boys bike was proven [kind of] to be produced. All others where older restorations .. Zero were made for production.


----------



## poolboy1

PCHiggin said:


> Sounds like you guys are on the same page.
> 
> Pat




LOL...

Ethan


----------



## Talewinds




----------



## Blueschwinns

*ladies Blue Schwinn*

To end on a positive note it is a beautiful bike of museum quality and is worth what the highest bidder will pay.


----------



## J.C.

*Ignaz?*



Ignaz Schwinn said:


> The boy's were one year only.  They made the blue girl's for several years = less rare.  I'd say $1500 tops....




*I know what my CABE name says under it, but, really Ignaz?  They made the blue girls Phantom over several years???  I am very surprised to know that the ghost (that is what you would have to be if your name really is Ignaz Schwinn) would say they made them "several years".  Oh wait, you died on August 31st, 1948 (before the girls blue Phantom was made) so maybe you are mistaken.  It is to my knowledge, having studied YOUR bikes for over 25 years, that the girls Blue Phantom was made one year only....1955.  MOST have serial numbers saying they were made in November to be exact.  There were no exact numbers showing production amounts, but most speculate they made around 300 of them.  As for the mens blue Phantom, those in the know believe it only to be a myth.  The owner of this site saved a pic of one which sold on eLame a couple of summers ago which looked original but still many say it must have been an older restoration as there is no provenance showing they were actually made for sale (I attached a pic).  Maybe it was a reaal one.  If so....very cool!  Anyways, Poolboy1 asked for a worth on his bike and that is why we are here.  My humble opinion is that it is worth in the $1,500 to 2k range, but again, it depends on who is looking and who wants the queen of the postwar bike hobby in their stable.  "There is an ass for every seat and it only takes two asses to want to sit in the same seat to make the price of that seat go through the roof....especially on eLame" -to quote a self proclaimed Schwinn Lord.  Ignaz, maybe you are getting a case of ghost-senility in your old age....what are you now, wait....I know, 151 years old.  Bottom line Poolboy1, KILLER FREAKING BIKE!!!*


----------



## Freqman1

While I don't consider myself an expert on any subject I have taken a special interest in the Phantoms. Regarding the girls bikes; from what I have gathered they were produced in four colors: black, red, green, and blue. They were only produced one year-1955. I have seen serial #s throughout thyear so I wouldn't call these 'Christmas' bikes. While, according to the literature, blue was supposedly only offered on the girls model I did see a boys blue one on Ebay last year that was certainly the real deal. This may have been a 'Christmas' bike but I failed to get the serial #. Lastly I believe a member sold one of these on here last year-wasn't as nice but I think it went for around 1k. I have never seen any verifiable info regarding the quantity produced of any colors of Phantoms. I have heard the '50 blue boys' bike rumor and have made attempts to see the Schwinn archives but was not successful. v/r Shawn


----------



## dave the wave

he wants to know what the bike is worth.to tell you the truth try $5000.is about right for that bike.everybody wants something for nothing.if you were offered $4500 for it i would take it.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn

*The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated....*

J.C. said: 







> I know what my CABE name says under it, but, really Ignaz? They made the blue girls Phantom over several years??? I am very surprised to know that the ghost (that is what you would have to be if your name really is Ignaz Schwinn) would say they made them "several years". Oh wait, you died on August 31st, 1948 (before the girls blue Phantom was made) so maybe you are mistaken. It is to my knowledge, having studied YOUR bikes for over 25 years, that the girls Blue Phantom was made one year only....1955. MOST have serial numbers saying they were made in November to be exact. There were no exact numbers showing production amounts, but most speculate they made around 300 of them. As for the mens blue Phantom, those in the know believe it only to be a myth. The owner of this site saved a pic of one which sold on eLame a couple of summers ago which looked original but still many say it must have been an older restoration as there is no provenance showing they were actually made for sale (I attached a pic). Maybe it was a reaal one. If so....very cool! Anyways, Poolboy1 asked for a worth on his bike and that is why we are here. My humble opinion is that it is worth in the $1,500 to 2k range, but again, it depends on who is looking and who wants the queen of the postwar bike hobby in their stable. "There is an ass for every seat and it only takes two asses to want to sit in the same seat to make the price of that seat go through the roof....especially on eLame" -to quote a self proclaimed Schwinn Lord. Ignaz, maybe you are getting a case of ghost-senility in your old age....what are you now, wait....I know, 151 years old. Bottom line Poolboy1, KILLER FREAKING BIKE!!!




Wait,what?!?! Why the attitude?   Maybe I am dead, but it WAS my understanding they made 50 Blue Phantoms for the boys in 1955 and made around 300 for the girls in 1954 and 1955.  The girls appear in the 1955 catalog only, with no mention of blue available for boys at any time.  This is the first time I've ever chimed in on the subject and I'm open to being corrected constructively as poolboy1 was able to do.  I did value the bike at around $1500, as he had asked....  I bet my wife wishes I had that kind of cash for it, if it were for sale.


----------



## how

I have seen 2 girls Phantoms, both were blue, I see somebody riding one around Dearborn Michigan somtimes,,blue.

4500 for a girls Phantom,,lol right. Girls bikes always go for much less and the value of Schwinn Heavy weights have been plunging faster than house prices.

Just to keep the legend going I will repeat it for fun lol They didnt make blue boys Phantoms, but President Eisenhower wanted one for his son and Schwinn accommodated him and ran 50.


----------



## mruiz

Ask Frank W. Schwinn that question? He mite know.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

It is worth about $1,500, period.  If you want to test the market, list it on eBay, see what the market brings.  I'd be willing to bet it ends withing $100 +/- of $1500.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*BLUE lady*

You want $1500 I will take it cause I know if I get sick of it I can make at LEAST $500. Email me your paypal address and its yours. 
Schwinn is one of the brands that you can easily find the common stuff like Phantoms, B6's, Motorbikes,Krates of any sort, Even 63 stingrays. BUT to find something that is so rare that one shows up on ebay every few years...well the sky is the limit. I hear claims of numbers of production and that ladies bikes are not as sought after but you cant loose sight of a few things, one it is georgeous, two that it is real rare, third that its a schwinn which is the most collectable brand of bicycle in the world and forth which is the most important it might be available. So, before collectors rely on conventional wisdom, they need to ask when will be the next time you will have a chance at another one.  One? Two? Five? Ten? 20 Years? Ever again? With that being said anything under $2500 is too low. How many repop Phantoms are around? At $1500 each your bike should be worth a fortune.


----------



## poolboy1

I think it is funny that someone is so confident in their opinion that they have a exact price that it will sell for and that is it... Period! I just asked for a window of worth just in case i wanted to sell it.


----------



## poolboy1

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> You want $1500 I will take it cause I know if I get sick of it I can make at LEAST $500. Email me your paypal address and its yours.
> Schwinn is one of the brands that you can easily find the common stuff like Phantoms, B6's, Motorbikes,Krates of any sort, Even 63 stingrays. BUT to find something that is so rare that one shows up on ebay every few years...well the sky is the limit. I hear claims of numbers of production and that ladies bikes are not as sought after but you cant loose sight of a few things, one it is georgeous, two that it is real rare, third that its a schwinn which is the most collectable brand of bicycle in the world and forth which is the most important it might be available. So, before collectors rely on conventional wisdom, they need to ask when will be the next time you will have a chance at another one.  One? Two? Five? Ten? 20 Years? Ever again? With that being said anything under $2500 is too low. How many repop Phantoms are around? At $1500 each your bike should be worth a fortune.




Well said. Thank's for speaking better with your fingers than i can. I will say this about the bike i have more then $1500.00 into the bike.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

It is a girl's bike, not worth a whole ton, IMO.  List it, bet ya I'm right...


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Ebay*

Ebay is a funny place. I dont buy much on ebay. By the time an item gets through ebay it feels kinda dirty like its been "around" a little too much. I pay more and like to pursue stuff that is lower profile. I am not alone. I have talked to some high rollers and they dont even look on ebay- heck they are too busy making money. 
If this bike was mine I would get the word out and keep the price high. It might not sell in 7days but it will sell. if nothing happens drop it on the bay with $3500 (or what ever)OBO for 30days. Honestly to answer the question of its value I would say anything less then $2500 and it would sell right away, anything more it may take alittle longer. Thanks for sharing the pics.... for a phantom collector that has is all they will go crazy for it...


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Girls bikes....*



VintageSchwinn.com said:


> It is a girl's bike, not worth a whole ton, IMO.  List it, bet ya I'm right...




I bet you want to be a bidder, I would be!.... It is a girls bike. So is an Elgin Skylark is worth less then a Basic Elgin Mens bike? Some Girls bikes are exceptions. Sometimes the only way to get a certain style you can only find it on a girls bike. 1955 Phantom in Blue is an Example of that.


----------



## Talewinds

What I don't "get" in all of this is that what's being debated is the value of a supposed Blue Phantom...... but it's a repaint. 

Kinda hard to mistake a Streamflow or a Bluebird, being what they are.

Any original or restored Phantom will always bring money, but.......

Because of the scarcity of this particular model, provenance matters........ but it's a repaint..............?


Totally open ended question, is that an issue here???


I should add, it's a beautiful bike. But what's more, even though it's a girls bike it'd get a TON of activity on Ebay.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Repaint?*

He very clearly stated its original Paint. Better pics would make that clearer I am sure.


----------



## Talewinds

Oh, yeah  I can read.

  That's pretty amazing.


----------



## panther boy

*blue phantom*

when I was collecting Phantoms, I managed to get an ORIGINAL 55 girl's red Phantom. I was in a client's basement and when I sold his house, he gave it to me. It was about 90% overall, slightly faded paint, excellent chrome, and had the front drum brake, locking fork, and a WHITE Phantom girl's saddle. It also had the original 4 hole carrier with light.

the blue on this bike looks metallis, and the Schwinn blue was not metallic until later--maybe '57--also, my red girl's had the deluxe reflector.

This "blue Phantom" has what I consider the wrong seat and the wrong carrier. Either the paint on the carrier was perfectly matched or the thing is a repaint. Just my opinion


----------



## poolboy1

panther boy said:


> when I was collecting Phantoms, I managed to get an ORIGINAL 55 girl's red Phantom. I was in a client's basement and when I sold his house, he gave it to me. It was about 90% overall, slightly faded paint, excellent chrome, and had the front drum brake, locking fork, and a WHITE Phantom girl's saddle. It also had the original 4 hole carrier with light.
> 
> the blue on this bike looks metallis, and the Schwinn blue was not metallic until later--maybe '57--also, my red girl's had the deluxe reflector.
> 
> This "blue Phantom" has what I consider the wrong seat and the wrong carrier. Either the paint on the carrier was perfectly matched or the thing is a repaint. Just my opinion




The rack is original to the bike as is the paint. Different rack and seats can be installed at the factory if they ran out of them just like other bicycle manufacture companies have done.
If the bike will be for sale i will post better pictures so you can see the bike better.

You're stating the carrier and seat is wrong i think is incorrect...... That is like me saying to you about the red phantom you found the white seat is wrong. All the BLUE Phantoms i have seen pictures of have the same rack as mine.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Whoooa...gimme a few minutes  to get the popcorn ready


----------



## poolboy1

scrubbinrims said:


> Whoooa...gimme a few mutes to get the popcorn ready




LOL!

Either it is a great bike or someone needs to say without any proof... I think your bike is not worth anything or I think it is not real or is repaint..... Save the effort in your fingers writing down the doubt.

IT IS A REAL DEAL ORIGINAL GIRLS PHANTOM IN GREAT SHAPE! END OF STORY!

I will post better pictures even of the SN if and when the bike is for sale.


----------



## slick

Regardless of value, it IS a great looking girls bike in super clean condition but it's just a schwinn... in my opinion. Coming from a Shelby guy. Yes I have schwinns too. Like my OG paint two tone green 1948 B-6 but i'm kind of over schwinns. Sorry guys. Well unless it's an AEROCYCLE. Then you got me! I want one of those. I mean NEED!! Schwinns to me are like 57 chevy's and pink 59 cad convertibles. They are the icon for a 50's car to the majority of the general public as Schwinn is to the bicycle world to the uneducated public who only thinks every bike is a schwinn. Just my .02.


----------



## poolboy1

slick said:


> Regardless of value, it IS a great looking girls bike in super clean condition but it's just a schwinn... in my opinion. Coming from a Shelby guy. Yes I have schwinns too. Like my OG paint two tone green 1948 B-6 but i'm kind of over schwinns. Sorry guys. Well unless it's an AEROCYCLE. Then you got me! I want one of those. I mean NEED!! Schwinns to me are like 57 chevy's and pink 59 cad convertibles. They are the icon for a 50's car to the majority of the general public as Schwinn is to the bicycle world to the uneducated public who only thinks every bike is a schwinn. Just my .02.




I some what agree if you where talking about a average Schwinn that you can find in five minutes. I bet there are only a handful of BLUE girls Phantoms around. This is not a Aerocycle territory.... But it is very rare! Try finding one.

As you know Chris i to am a Shelby freak...... This is not a pink cad or 57...


----------



## Freqman1

Metallic blue IS correct for the blue Phantom but not a Panther or any other model. The white seat is not correct for a girls Phantom. I believe the correct seat is a tan Troxel with tabs-the crash rail on this seat is an add-on. It's hard ot tell from the pics but the pedals kinda look like the boys AS pedals and not the smooth domed cap shorter girls pedals. The owner tells me he believes both the seat and pedals to be correct though. Regarding the rack; for '55 I believe the tailight was an option so if you ordered that you got the four hole rack and if not the six hole rack. Also the deluxe reflector was an option on all but the first years so the majority of Phantoms originally had the 3" large flat reflector--although virtually every 'restored' bike I've seen has the deluxe!







panther boy said:


> when I was collecting Phantoms, I managed to get an ORIGINAL 55 girl's red Phantom. I was in a client's basement and when I sold his house, he gave it to me. It was about 90% overall, slightly faded paint, excellent chrome, and had the front drum brake, locking fork, and a WHITE Phantom girl's saddle. It also had the original 4 hole carrier with light. Regarding value there are many bikes-girls and boys that are rare. I recently bought a girls '41 Monark 4 bar deluxe loop tail bike(has tank and dual Delta front loaders) for about $725 shipped. I would consider this a very rare bike yet this is what the market (Ebay in this case) would support. I also have a green girls Phantom which I gave a little more for-but my daughter drove that decision! The blue boys Phantom on Ebay last year brought just over $2500-I was the underbidder so I would be hard pressed to go above $1500 for this one which was my last offer. For the most part I believe this to be a correct, rare and beautiful girls blue Phantom. v/r Shawn
> 
> the blue on this bike looks metallis, and the Schwinn blue was not metallic until later--maybe '57--also, my red girl's had the deluxe reflector.
> 
> This "blue Phantom" has what I consider the wrong seat and the wrong carrier. Either the paint on the carrier was perfectly matched or the thing is a repaint. Just my opinion


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

List it, let the market decide its value.  I will not be a bidder, but I still stick with my $1,500 value.


----------



## barracuda

There are many types of value systems at play here in determining the worth of this bike. I think you have to look at it from several points of view:

- What did the owner pay? That is, what's the break-even point on the sale?

- What is the part-out estimate? As you guys know, a lot of bikes are actually worth more in pieces. Is this one? Poolboy says $1700, so I think it's probably worth more together than apart. But the part-out value is, in this case, the absolute bottom range of the bike's value, IMO. Finding the bike in origninal condition and all together adds significantly to its worth, though, I think.

- What would the owner/seller be willing to pay for the bike himself? Would he pay $4500? More? 

- What is the replacement cost? In this case, the replacement cost can be either the cost to find an original in comparable condition (near impossible for a bike of this rarity), or the cost of piecing such a bike together and recreating it through painstaking care and work - finding all the correct parts in the excellent condition shown here, and assiduously reproducing the stunning paint job. Factor in the value of your time and this is a very expensive proposition. Part-out value of 1700 + professional paint job of say, $1000, plus your time and energy, say another $1000 = $3700, minimum, for a similar bike parted together.

- What is the market value of similar items? Are there auction prices to work from for high-end girl's Phantoms?

- What is the highest price for _any _ Schwinn Phantom, ever? If this bike is as rare as it seems, a comparable estimate is not out of line, girls or boys bike be damned. A point-by-point comparison of this bike against a highly priced similar condition model has to me made (including the presence or absence of deluxe features and options), and only then can the relative rarity of the bike come into play as a factor.

- Finally, what can you actually realise from the sale? What is the market reality today? You can find this out easily by putting the bike on EBay or at an auction house with a very high blind reserve, and see where it goes. Because, as we all know, there is book value, talk value, and then actual coin of the realm in hand.

I personally am in favor of awesome bikes like this going for the highest price possible. Higher prices ensure that the history of the bike will be preserved due to the weight of the investment, and I like to see the objects I care about carefully preserved and steadily increasing in value. So I'm rooting for the top of the curve on this one. Nice bike.


----------



## panther boy

*Blue phantom*

I don't have a dog in this fight as I have no interest in owning a girl's phantom, blue or otherwise. I was just pointing out the differences between this bike and an original I owned many years ago. It is my impression from having seen more than a few girl's phantoms that they tend to be more deluxe for some reason. Certainly this is a very nice bike, and the market will determine the value should it go on the market. My own opinion is that it will go for more than most guesses, somewhere over $2500. No attempt to denigrate the owner's integrity was made or intended, just trying to add some input to solve a mystery of sorts.
tom


----------



## ridingtoy

I still hope your wife decides she really loves it and wants to keep it. Hard to find something not to love about this beautiful bike!! 

Dave


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Owners price has nothing to do with value*



barracuda said:


> There are many types of value systems at play here in determining the worth of this bike. I think you have to look at it from several points of view:
> 
> - What did the owner pay? That is, what's the break-even point on the sale?
> 
> - What is the part-out estimate? As you guys know, a lot of bikes are actually worth more in pieces. Is this one? Poolboy says $1700, so I think it's probably worth more together than apart. But the part-out value is, in this case, the absolute bottom range of the bike's value, IMO. Finding the bike in origninal condition and all together adds significantly to its worth, though, I think.
> 
> - What would the owner/seller be willing to pay for the bike himself? Would he pay $4500? More?
> 
> - What is the replacement cost? In this case, the replacement cost can be either the cost to find an original in comparable condition (near impossible for a bike of this rarity), or the cost of piecing such a bike together and recreating it through painstaking care and work - finding all the correct parts in the excellent condition shown here, and assiduously reproducing the stunning paint job. Factor in the value of your time and this is a very expensive proposition. Part-out value of 1700 + professional paint job of say, $1000, plus your time and energy, say another $1000 = $3700, minimum, for a similar bike parted together.
> 
> - What is the market value of similar items? Are there auction prices to work from for high-end girl's Phantoms?
> 
> - What is the highest price for _any _ Schwinn Phantom, ever? If this bike is as rare as it seems, a comparable estimate is not out of line, girls or boys bike be damned. A point-by-point comparison of this bike against a highly priced similar condition model has to me made (including the presence or absence of deluxe features and options), and only then can the relative rarity of the bike come into play as a factor.
> 
> - Finally, what can you actually realise from the sale? What is the market reality today? You can find this out easily by putting the bike on EBay or at an auction house with a very high blind reserve, and see where it goes. Because, as we all know, there is book value, talk value, and then actual coin of the realm in hand.
> 
> I personally am in favor of awesome bikes like this going for the highest price possible. Higher prices ensure that the history of the bike will be preserved due to the weight of the investment, and I like to see the objects I care about carefully preserved and steadily increasing in value. So I'm rooting for the top of the curve on this one. Nice bike.





What the owner invested is his own buisness and has nothing to do with the value, the rest are good points though....


----------



## barracuda

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> What the owner invested is his own buisness and has nothing to do with the value,




I agree that it's no one's business but his own, however an owner's investment in a bike often plays a huge psychological part in his asking price. Most people know the feeling of selling a bike and realising that you'll never get out what you put into it. In such cases, the temptation is to try and wring every last penny out of a sale, or passing up fair offers to try and get more money for the bike. So yeah, the owner's investment only has relevance to _him _in terms of the bike's worth. It really shouldn't have any effect upon an "impartial appraisal" of value, whatever that phrase might turn out to mean in the real world.


----------



## poolboy1

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> List it, let the market decide its value.  I will not be a bidder, but I still stick with my $1,500 value.




I would block you anyway's you DORK!.....LOL!


----------



## poolboy1

Freqman1 said:


> Metallic blue IS correct for the blue Phantom but not a Panther or any other model. The white seat is not correct for a girls Phantom. I believe the correct seat is a tan Troxel with tabs-the crash rail on this seat is an add-on. It's hard ot tell from the pics but the pedals kinda look like the boys AS pedals and not the smooth domed cap shorter girls pedals. The owner tells me he believes both the seat and pedals to be correct though. Regarding the rack; for '55 I believe the tailight was an option so if you ordered that you got the four hole rack and if not the six hole rack. Also the deluxe reflector was an option on all but the first years so the majority of Phantoms originally had the 3" large flat reflector--although virtually every 'restored' bike I've seen has the deluxe!





The pedals are the right ones....


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

No worries here.  You asked a question, I answered, you didn't like the answer.  End of story.


----------



## poolboy1

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> No worries here.  You asked a question, I answered, you didn't like the answer.  End of story.




Bro i'm yanking your chain! Someone you know told me to give you a hard time! Maybe you should use a pad not the plug.....


----------



## AtvMinibike

*Price is secondary*



hzqw2l said:


> So you're asking for a value from the Schwinn guys but you have offers over a few thousand?
> 
> I saw one in the C6-7 range at the Spring Memory Lane swap.  I think he was asking $2300. and I think he hauled it home.
> 
> They pop up once in a while on Ebay but I've never seen one hit the reserve so what it's worth is what you can get.
> 
> If you were talking about a verifiable Blue Boys Phantom, you might get more action in the 1000+ range.




Just be on the look out for the condition.Price is just secondary. Just be sure that it is worth the price equals the condition of the bike.:o


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Poolboy, you loco, esse....now go clean my pool!


----------



## poolboy1

LOL!


----------



## frankabr.

*Bad Question*

This is a bad question for a lot of reasons.   The post seems to ask for a value.   Why be unhappy when that value given is less than one thinks should be.   Bicycles are not commodities that can have a specifically determined value other than what the market will bear.    I feel that there still aren't enough who dabble in the vintage bicycle market to set a specific standard as to value.     That may change, and I hope it does.

But if curious as to value, the poster should put his money where your mouth is, and put the bike up on Ebay.   Or perhaps another auction source? 
That is the true market.    And it can change at any time.   If concernced that it will sell for too low a price, put a reserve, or put it up as a "Buy It Now."

If the issue is for an insurance evaluation, that's different.    There are qualified people out there who will be glad to give an estimate.    

The question needs to be more specific.

My opinion.


----------



## AtvMinibike

There are more resources today to learn to do things yourself. All it takes is interest in something. vintage bikes are a hobby for some people, and that won’t change. It may even grow because with higher gas prices, it could become a more popular form of transportation.


----------



## J.C.

*Bottom line!*

*Whatcha gonna do with it.....sell it or keep it?*


----------



## poolboy1

I am open to offers..... If the price is right i will sell it.


----------



## AtvMinibike

i think I'm keeping it so hard to let go of it compared to my girlfriend. You can say it has a sentimental value :o


----------



## Freqman1

In my experience girlfriends are easy to come by compared to blue Phantoms! v/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1

I have had very strange good luck lately looking for a bike for my wife. Sense she does not like the black Mercury girls bike i have and it kills me that she rides around a $150.00 Target bike around when i have all these really rare bike around that she wont ride because they are not Blue or PINK!

I was looking for a blue Panther or a nice Starlet for her and a friend of a friend turned me onto this blue Phantom that is in great shape and should be a keeper.

Now in my head i'm a Shelby guy always have been always will be..... 20 years. I have a chance at a really nice girls Shelby that i think i'm going to pop on so that is why i'm open to offers.

If not i will just keep it and will only go up in value.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

$2 ??????????


----------



## poolboy1

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> $2 ??????????




Are you saying i should sell for $2.00 or over $2000.00? ......... LOL!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

I was just throwing in my $2...lol.....List it on eBay, but a reserve if you're nervous.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*I will start the bidding*

I will start the bidding @ 1200.00


----------



## fxo550

*$*

Nice bike!! I love it! on ebay will bring about $2,000/$2,500 who knows? maybe more.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*$2,000/$2,500*

I think that $2,000/$2,500 is in the ball park.
If it is original paint decals and chrome, 
which it appears to be, 
list it and let the bidding begin.
Good luck


----------



## poolboy1

It is on ebay now.


----------



## hzqw2l

Score 1 for the lowballers....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Pha...237?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cd33eb3d


----------



## poolboy1

LOL! That is why there was a reserve.... I could sell the front drum rims and tires for that.... Nothing wrong with trying to get something for nothing. 

The bike is for sale for $2500.00 obo and will be for sale local and i will post on other web sites if interested please send me a PM.

Please no trades or dreamers....


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Thread: What is a REAL girls blue Schwinn phantom worth?


$910.


----------



## scrubbinrims

I am not a believer that a week's exposure is the final say in value and 910.00 was an incremental amount just over the second highest bid...the actual could have been anywhere between 910 and 2499.00 and needed  a second serious bidder to go anywhere, possibly.
Again!
Chris


----------



## poolboy1

scrubbinrims said:


> I am not a believer that a week's exposure is the final say in value and 910.00 was an incremental amount just over the second highest bid...the actual could have been anywhere between 910 and 2499.00 and needed  a second serious bidder to go anywhere, possibly.
> Again!
> Chris




LOL.... It Just sold for $2400.00..... CASH! Like i said it would...... I am really surprised that a Schwinn guy would not think that the low to high should be $2500-$3500... Don't hate celebrate!... I love it when a plan comes together! Next week it will have a new home.


----------



## poolboy1

Oh! Sorry... that was all for Schwinn paint boy... Or Schwinn price paint god!...... LOL!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

You're just TOO easy...lol...yet again.


----------



## hzqw2l

*Congrats*

Nice to see you finally sell it for what you and the buyer agreed it was worth.


----------



## old hotrod

And now the much talked about bike has been relisted on epay...I'd post the link but it has gotten enough attention already...


----------



## poolboy1

Re-listed due to non-payment... End of story!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

poolboy1 said:


> Re-listed due to non-payment... End of story!




"Oh! Sorry... that was all for Schwinn paint boy... Or Schwinn price paint god!...... LOL!"


I guess this is the ol' don't count your chickens before they've hatched, huh, "Schwinn Blue Phantom Price God" ???  

LOL!!!


----------



## poolboy1

OK ....... Now we are even..... You got me!


----------



## poolboy1

The guy is from the Cabe   FRANKINAZ.   NON PAYMENT!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

It should sell, Ethan.  People are starting to spend their tax refunds these days.


----------



## poolboy1

It took a while .... $2450 shipped!!! SOLD!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1

Good deal Ethan! This one is a twofer for all the Phantom haters and folks that say girls bikes don't bring any money...V/r Shawn


----------



## rlhender

I have a really nice original that I would sell... If anyone is interested


----------



## poolboy1

rlhender said:


> I have a really nice original that I would sell... If anyone is interested




Both of yours are really nice!!!! ... I really like the red one!!


----------



## poolboy1

Freqman1 said:


> Good deal Ethan! This one is a twofer for all the Phantom haters and folks that say girls bikes don't bring any money...V/r Shawn




Thanks..... I thought i was going to lose money on that one.


----------

